# Radon ZR Pro - Wert?



## Femi (19. August 2016)

Tag zusammen! 
Nach Neuanschaffung eines Fullys muss mein schönes Radon ZR Pro Hardtail raus. Wie schätzt ihr denn den aktuellen Wert ein? 
Es ist alles in bestem, teilweise neuwertigen Zustand, top eingestellt, geschmiert, leichtgängig, dicht. Sehr vieles nachgerüstet/erneuert. Einzig die Reifen sind nicht mehr richtig gut. Ich bin gelernter Zweiradmechaniker - wurde immer fachmännisch gewartet/aufgerüstet. Kleinere Gebrauchsspuren, Modelljahr 2005. Neupreis 580€, aber wesentlich schlechter ausgestattet bei Anschaffung. 

Ausstattung:

XT
Schaltwerk
Schalthebel
Naben

SLX
Umwerfer
Kurbel
Kasette

Archos
Steuersatz 
Sattelstütze

Felgen Mavic
Bremsen Tektro (ähnlich Deore)
Alle Züge Jagwire, wasserdicht 
Gabel Marzocchi MX Comp Air 105




 

Besten Dank schon mal!


----------



## sun909 (20. August 2016)

12 Jahre altes Rad?

100-200€.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Femi (20. August 2016)

Danke für die Einschätzung! 
Noch zwei-drei weitere und ich könnte einen guten Schnitt aus euren und meiner Vorstellung bilden.


----------



## filiale (20. August 2016)

Wie Du weißt bekommt man für Zubehörteile in aller Regel weniger im eingebauten Zustand als wenn man diese einzeln verkauft. Daher ist die Aufrüstung zwar "nett" aber macht nicht sonderlich viel aus. Da es Neuräder mit Garantie in diesem Segment für 500 Euro gibt, liege ich bei meiner Einschätzung auch bei max. 200 Euro. Leider ist der Preisverfall aktuell enorm.


----------



## hardtails (20. August 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> 12 Jahre altes Rad?
> 
> 100-200€.
> 
> Grüße




Aber eher 100 als 200


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (20. August 2016)

Ebay. Startgebot 1€.

Oder wahlweise irgendeinen Kleinanzeigenmarkt -> Preis aushandeln.
Danach weißt Du was das Fahrrad ist!

So einfach kann die Welt sein. Oder natürlich umständlich irgendwelche Glaskugeln bemühen ...


----------



## Femi (20. August 2016)

Lieber Heiko, 
vielen Dank für den klaren Blick durch deine Glaskugel. Es ist natürlich völlig absurd den Wert eines MTBs von sachkundigen Forenmitgliedern schätzen zu lassen. Und ein Verkaufspreis ist grundsätzlich immer dem Sachwert gleichzusetzen. Das hast du ganz richtig erkannt.
Hast du einen Blog? Ich würde gerne unbedingt mehr Bereiche meines Lebens nach deiner überlegenen Sachkenntnis ausrichten.


----------



## Canadan (30. August 2017)

Hallo, 

ich hätte Interesse an dem Rahmen und der Gabel (wenn es ein 20" Rahmen ist). War mein erstes MTB, wurde geklaut. Naja, irgendwie würde ich es gerne nochmal so aufbauen wie es mal war.


----------

